# 94 Altima - won't start - mech says - bad sensor



## mattyc (Jul 31, 2006)

94 Nissan Altima, Automatic Tranmission

Runs fine, about every three months it won't start. I took it to a mechanic and he says that a sensor has or is failing that tells the car if it is in park/drive etc.

When the sensor is malfunctioning the car believes it is in drive and will not start. 

If it won't start i change the gears and generaly fool with the shifter unil it will start.

Well problem is becoming more frequent. 

Problem is mech. says the sensor is IN the transmission and inorder to fix it they have to remove and take apart the transmission. Says the fix will cost upward of $1600.

Thats a costly repair for a car with 180,000 miles.

Just wanted to see if you guys thought this mechanics story was on the up and up.

Thanks in advance for all your comments.


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

that's weird.
what's the name of the sensor?


----------



## metronet (Dec 12, 2005)

you don't need to remove the transmission, just jack up the car and loosen the nut.
i think they are trying to rip you off.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

the mechanic is right about the sensor. Its called a backup/neutral safety switch if I remember right. regardless. just shift out of then back into park and you'll be fine. I'd just live with it personally.... and tell the mechanic to go blow. Its not really a big deal. 

Darktide


----------

